# LWJGL 3d-spieleentwicklung



## SuperJavaMan (2. Jan 2015)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe angefangen ein 3d-Spiel mithilfe von lwjgl zu programmieren 
und jetzt die frage
kennt jemand von euch ein tutorial wo besprochen wird wie man das schießen programmieren kann kann?
also so wie ein first person shooter und keine angst first person hab ich noch geschafft zu implementieren 

danke wie immer schon im voraus 
danke


----------



## SuperJavaMan (3. Jan 2015)

oder vielleicht kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus? 
würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Androbin (3. Jan 2015)

Na, aber wo liegt denn da das Problem?
Du erstellt ganz einfach eine Klasse Bullet (Geschoss) mit einer bestimmten Position und einem normalen (Länge=1) Richtungsvektor, von dem du das delta (vergangene Zeit zwischen zwei Frames) -fache zur Position hinzuaddierst und dann abfrägst, ob es mit jemandem/etwas kollidiert! Position und Richtungsvektor kannst du einfach vom feuernden Spieler übernehmen!
Solltest du dich mit Vektorrechnung oder Kollision im 3D-Raum nicht so gut auskennen, dann schreib' mir einfach eine PM!


----------



## Androbin (3. Jan 2015)

Im Anhang die Vektorrechnung im Allgemeinen von mir implementiert in Java.


----------

